# SR20DET/Turbo swap



## Lil_Chucky (Jan 22, 2005)

I'm fixing to buy a complete engine/turbo swap package
My question is if it is everything i need to do this and if it is worth the money or is there a better deal out there?
Please reply about this after you check it out at www.srownersclub.com 
It is the $7,800 one in the 'swap packages' page
Thanks


----------



## Lil_Chucky (Jan 22, 2005)

Lil_Chucky said:


> I'm fixing to buy a complete engine/turbo swap package
> My question is if it is everything i need to do this and if it is worth the money or is there a better deal out there?
> Please reply about this after you check it out at www.srownersclub.com
> It is the $7,800 one in the 'swap packages' page
> Thanks


Forgot to mention that i have a 96 Nissan Sentra GXE and 
want the swap in my car. thanks


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

That package is for a rear wheel drive car. It won't work in your front wheel drive B14.

Lew


----------



## Lil_Chucky (Jan 22, 2005)

lshadoff said:


> That package is for a rear wheel drive car. It won't work in your front wheel drive B14.
> 
> Lew


 is there any that will fit my GA16DE that are complete like that one?


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

I would weigh the cost of the swap versus the cost of buying a 96 se-r and purchasing a complete turbo kit... that may be a cheaper way to go.


----------



## Boosted1991 (Dec 22, 2004)

$7800 USD for a motor swap is redicalious


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Boosted1991 said:


> $7800 USD for a motor swap is redicalious


Yeah but it's got all the esentials, injectors, ECU, BC, BOV etc..

All of this I suppose


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Did you realize that $7800 does not include the motor or at least it costs extra for different motors? If you want to spend that kind of $$$ buy an SE-R and turbo it. You can buy the car and turbo it for less than the price of that kit and make more power. 

Also you should thoroughly research the swap before you dive in to anything. There are a lot of parts required for the swap that are not typical of an SR to DE-T swap.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

fwiw, you can pick up a JDM NA SR20DE from soshin/soken for ~$300....without shipping  you have to find everything else required to swap it over too.


----------

